# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) >  Cheri and a new terrib...

## clownonfire

Hi all,

I want to thank everyone for their support today.  But I need to take a few seconds to thank Cheri. After reading what happened to my terribilis, she communicated with Understory Enterprises. I then received an email from Elaine (UE) who I was already in discussion with about replacing the terribs, and here what she wrote me:

I have just been in contact with Cheri and she has requested an invoice
for the replacement terribilis. So.. you will be getting your terribilis thanks to her generosity  :Smile: 

It is uplifting to know that we do still have some people who genuinely
care about others(even those that they do not know personally)and they
help others in the hopes that when they are in "need", someone will step
up and help them out.
Cheri did write me personally, to see if I was comfortable with this... And in exchange for a pair of terribs once I start breeding. I was humbled by her kindness. And I am thankful for her generosity.

Cheri, you and Michael Lawrence have really shown me how close the frog  community can be, and how we take care of each other. You have gone above and beyond with this gesture. I will not forget it. Youre a beautiful being, and a friend. And youve shown me once again how close the Frog Forum community is. 

It was important to me to share this with everyone here.

Thank you, Cheri,

Eric

----------


## Michael

> Hi all,
> 
> I want to thank everyone for their support today. But I need to take a few seconds to thank Cheri. After reading what happened to my terribilis, she communicated with Understory Enterprises. I then received an email from Elaine (UE) who I was already in discussion with about replacing the terribs, and here what she wrote me:
> 
> I have just been in contact with Cheri and she has requested an invoice
> for the replacement terribilis. So.. you will be getting your terribilis thanks to her generosity  
> It is uplifting to know that we do still have some people who genuinely
> care about others(even those that they do not know personally)and they
> help others in the hopes that when they are in "need", someone will step
> ...


Cheri,

That was a very kind gesture on your part.  That is what makes this community so wonderful!

----------


## Brit

Cheri is unimaginably kind...I am so lucky to have a friend like her, as are we all. <3

Cheri recently did a similar favor for me in regards to the blue eyed White's we've recently brought home, despite my protesting. I promised in return to take the best care of Paul i could, and provide him with a good home until she can come pick him up. My point is: I wasn't even really in need, and Cheri helped me out. This I will never forget, I just hope I can repay her some day.

I would like to thank you as well, Cheri, for helping Eric out like this. It is so refreshing to get to see someone who genuinely cares, as Elaine said (from the email). Big props! <3
 :Big Applause:  :Big Applause:  :Big Applause:  :Big Applause:  :Big Applause:  :Big Applause:

----------


## clownonfire

She is indeed a wonderful being. And she does it naturally.

----------


## Don

Eric, first off.... so so sorry man.  

Cheri, your an inspiration and so beyond the word friend.

Bravo and thank you
Don

----------


## bshmerlie

I feel honored to help out Eric. I consider him a friend and I always try to be there to support a friend.  I spoke with Eric on the phone a few minutes ago and his frog is still alive and moving around.  He's going to treat her wounds as best as possible and hopefully she pulls through.  If she survives animals are very adaptable and she could learn to live with the disablities.  I'm still sending him another frog just so he can keep his breeding project alive and well.  If she pulls through that would be great and he'll have another to add to the collection.  Eric and his frog will definately be in my prayers.  

Cheri

----------

DonLisk

----------


## Brian

Bravo on your generosity and kindness Cheri :Smile:  :Big Applause: . 

I'm also super happy to hear that Eric's  frog is in a condition that he's going to try to save it. I'm sure it could learn to live with a foot missing if it can recover from the wounds. Me and my own gimpy frog are pulling for her.

----------


## Ebony

Eric, Im so sorry. My thoughts are with you. This was not your fault.  :Frown: 

Cheri..you really are a wonderful person. You are such a credit to the forum.  :Big Applause:

----------


## clownonfire

Thank you, Ebony, and my fellow Canadian Brian. The frog is alive this morning, in a bad shape, but she's moving and there's hope. I have also moved her (she's too young to be sexed but whatever) from a carrying case to a 10 gallon I had lying around. If she gets better in 30 days more or less, we will put her back with her group.

----------


## Brit

I'm hoping for the best for your little injured terib Eric, please please please keep us updated constantly on her condition! D:

----------


## clownonfire

I will. Sara and I debated it. When I arrived home, I was determined to put the little one down. When I saw s/he, there was energy, movement. S/he is in bad shape, but there is hope. Cheri called me and after talking to her, the three of us decided to give it a chance and see if hse will recover.

So she is in a 10 gallon right now, in a humid environment, on sphagnum moss, and a few places to hide with lots of leafage, on my desk in my office, and I will closely monitor her recovery. If everything goes well, I'll re-introduce her/him when the time is right. 

Thank you, Kisa. And everyone. I went to bed last night with a spinning head, but I'm feeling much better today, and optimistic. 

E.

----------


## Brit

> I will. Sara and I debated it. When I arrived home, I was determined to put the little one down. When I saw s/he, there was energy, movement. S/he is in bad shape, but there is hope. Cheri called me and after talking to her, the three of us decided to give it a chance and see if hse will recover.
> 
> So she is in a 10 gallon right now, in a humid environment, on sphagnum moss, and a few places to hide with lots of leafage, on my desk in my office, and I will closely monitor her recovery. If everything goes well, I'll re-introduce her/him when the time is right. 
> 
> Thank you, Kisa. And everyone. I went to bed last night with a spinning head, but I'm feeling much better today, and optimistic. 
> 
> E.


I'm glad you're giving her a try...I know I said putting her down would be best before but when I think about having to do that to one of my own frogs...I can't even imagine it. I know I would want them to be free of pain and suffering, but at the same time do everything I could to make them better. I know you'll fight for her Eric... :Big Applause: 

This is sort of similar to the way I felt when I found Bruce was sick. Of course it isn't the same severity as your situation, but I thought several times about whether I would be able to let him go if he needed to and the answer was always "Absolutely not." You and I, and everyone out there feeling for you and your little terib, we love our frogs. They're more than pets, and even if you've only had her for a few days you're showing her all the support and love you can. You're incredible Eric, really. <3

Sorry if that got too emotional, I'm a sensitive being as well and some times I just can't help but pour my heart out, embarrassing or no. >< Sorry...

----------


## clownonfire

> I'm glad you're giving her a try...I know I said putting her down would be best before but when I think about having to do that to one of my own frogs...I can't even imagine it. I know I would want them to be free of pain and suffering, but at the same time do everything I could to make them better. I know you'll fight for her Eric...
> 
> This is sort of similar to the way I felt when I found Bruce was sick. Of course it isn't the same severity as your situation, but I thought several times about whether I would be able to let him go if he needed to and the answer was always "Absolutely not." You and I, and everyone out there feeling for you and your little terib, we love our frogs. They're more than pets, and even if you've only had her for a few days you're showing her all the support and love you can. You're incredible Eric, really. <3
> 
> Sorry if that got too emotional, I'm a sensitive being as well and some times I just can't help but pour my heart out, embarrassing or no. >< Sorry...


Thank you so much for your support, Brit. Being very sensitive myself, I appreciate this in others.

----------


## lnaminneci

Eric,

I'm wishing her a good recovery .  I know you will take good care of her.  As Kurt said he has seen many frogs recover from worse.   :Frog Smile: 

We are pulling for her.  Take care.

~Lesley

----------


## Leefrogs

I'm sorry I haven't been on here much. You have my pitty. It's always hardest when we blame ourselves. I hope there's somewhat of a recovery, and the Lil guy thrives. Again my condolences.

----------


## Brian

I woke up a couple of times last night worrying about your frog. I hope there's been some improvements, I'm still wishing for the best.

----------


## 5280

Awesome story, Cheri sounds like a genuinely kind person.


 :Big Applause:  :Big Applause:  :Big Applause:

----------


## bshmerlie

Sometimes :Big Grin: .         :AR15:

----------


## clownonfire

Here's an update on Cheri.... Just kidding.

So, Woke up today. And the frog is active. We've been cleaning her wounds twice a day with Polysporin Triple-Antibiotics as there is no Neosporin around our place. There is no pain reducing ingredients of course in it.

She is eating, and hiding a great deal, which I guess is normal. I had decided not to name our terribs, but as this one is special, and we are rooting for her survival, Sara came up with a great name: Ellen Ripley, for Sigourney Weaver's character in Alien. Whatever sex it is.

She will pull through, we hope, and couldn't find a better name.

Much love to all, especially you, Cheri.

Eric

----------


## bshmerlie

I'm a big Alien fan myself.  Glad to hear little Ripley is still fighting.  Please keep us updated daily.

----------


## Don

Great to hear Eric.  She/He is in good hands.

----------


## Brit

GREAT name Sara!  :Big Applause:  And it's so appropriate for the situation. That name gives her a great chance, I'm sure she'll live up to it! ^ ^

Still rooting for all of you, keep up the good work.

----------


## clownonfire

Day 13. Ripley is alive and almost kicking. No infection, and with an appetite.

We have also decided that the terrib we will receive from Cheri will be named.... Cheri. Yep. It's like that.

Eric

----------


## bshmerlie

> Day 13. Ripley is alive and almost kicking. No infection, and with an appetite.
> 
> We have also decided that the terrib we will receive from Cheri will be named.... Cheri. Yep. It's like that.
> 
> Eric


Ok....this means war. :Big Grin: . You forget I have seven new frogs to name.  I think the two Auratus should be named Eric and Sara.  :Big Grin:  Let's see what should I call the other five? ...hmmm....names like Kisa, Don, Mike, Tony, Ginger sound good to me.  See and the name Mike takes care of two people.   :Big Grin: . So everyone in the peanut gallery can feel secure knowing that they too have frogs named after them.   :Big Grin: . I might just forget to feed Eric and Sarah for a couple of days. :Frog Surprise:

----------


## clownonfire

Cheri Cheri Cheri Cheri. Cheri is the name of the new terrib. Cheri Cheri Cheri..... :Cool:

----------


## Leefrogs

LOL . Haha haROTFL .. . Cough cough---gasp... :Frog Surprise: 

7 Cheri, I think happy, grumpy, sneezy, sleepy, doc, bashful, and dopey would work. LOL

And Eric, look what you started!!

----------


## bshmerlie

> Eric, look what you started!!


Eric and Sara looked a little worried as they missed breakfast this morning.

----------


## clownonfire

> Eric and Sara looked a little worried as they missed breakfast this morning.


You wouldn't do that......

----------


## Brit

OMgosh how cute you guys!  :Big Grin:  I'm honored to be named after one of your frogs Cheri, but how can you tell me a part from Don, Ginger, Tony, and Mike? D:

----------


## bshmerlie

The frog named after you will of course have to have some sort of body piecing...I not sure if a tongue stud will work for a frog that uses his tongue to catch food...we'll have to see how that works for the little girl.  :Big Grin:  Tony's and Mike's frogs will of course be wearing their Super-Frog capes. So they'll be easy frogs to spot. :Smile:   I'll have to come up with something for Don and Ginger's ....I'll let you know.

----------


## clownonfire

And Sara and myself will be starved and disgustingly skinny.  :Frown:

----------


## bshmerlie

> And Sara and myself will be starved and disgustingly skinny.



LOL...ROFL... :Big Grin: 

"Please be advised that no frogs were harmed during the making of these jokes"

----------


## Leefrogs

Well I guess you're serious.  That's so funny!!! I have a bunch of tattoos and freckles(peircings too) gadged lobes. Well they're shrunk from a zero to whatever I can cram in there now.  But I will surrender my spot to Kurt or John.. 
Or did u already do that ?!?! LOL

When I get a set of four I'm going togivethem beetles names, Paul, Ringo, John, and whoever the fourth was. !?

----------


## Tony

> Tony's and Mike's frogs will of course be wearing their Super-Frog capes. So they'll be easy frogs to spot.


Mike frog should have a pink cape, it's his favorite color.

----------


## Brit

> When I get a set of four I'm going togivethem beetles names, Paul, Ringo, John, and whoever the fourth was. !?


George Ginger! How could you forget George.  :Frown:  Oh...as my guitar gently weeps...




> The frog named after you will of course have to have some sort of body piecing...I not sure if a tongue stud will work for a frog that uses his tongue to catch food...we'll have to see how that works for the little girl.


Bite the bullet little Kisa! It's all in the name of fashion! >D

I think you should pick the one with the most little freckles for me, I'm covered in the damn things. XD

----------


## clownonfire

Photo update. Here she is. She is very active. Her wound seems to be healing really well. She hopped over a piece of bark today when I was applying the Polysporin and took the picture.

I think we are heading for a full recovery.

----------


## Don

That is so awesome Eric.   Just goes to show how tough these little frogs are.

----------


## Brian

Awesome news :Smile: .

(I also love the name, Alien is still one of my favorite horror/sci-fi movies)

----------


## clownonfire

After speaking with Mike Lawrence, I have decided to reintegrate Ripley with the other terribs. Her stump has skin, and there's no infection. Mike thinks as they are very social frogs, being with the other ones will do the rest.

----------


## Leefrogs

She looks great Eric. Man that first pict her skin was so dark and damaged. Great job Doc!!!

----------


## clownonfire

> She looks great Eric. Man that first pict her skin was so dark and damaged. Great job Doc!!!


Thanks, Ginger. Yes, she looks much better! And I couldn't have done it without all the support and advice I got from you all. 

She's been with the others for a few hours now, and everything is going well. No aliens coming out of her belly.

----------


## Don

> Thanks, Ginger. Yes, she looks much better! And I couldn't have done it without all the support and advice I got from you all. 
> 
> She's been with the others for a few hours now, and everything is going well. No aliens coming out of her belly.


You never know too... she might rule the tank.

----------


## Leefrogs

Don, that's just what I was thinking too.  Shell be the best breeder, the best something. She's probably so stoked to be back home.

----------


## Tony

> After speaking with Mike Lawrence, I have decided to reintegrate Ripley with the other terribs. Her stump has skin, and there's no infection. Mike thinks as they are very social frogs, being with the other ones will do the rest.


I agree, and great work nursing her back to health.

----------


## clownonfire

> I agree, and great work nursing her back to health.


Thanks, Tony. It's a relief. 

And everyone else, too. Thank you.

----------

